# My 130g update



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i haven't posted much since the crash but thought it was time to show you guys a picture of my 130g community planted tank. Not the greatest pictures so forgive me. I will have some better ones in the near future.

Here is a picture from when it was first set up a few months ago.










And a couple pictures of how it has developed.




























Let me know what you think.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Beautiful tank and like those angels too


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank....just missing discus.....just kidding.....nice job!!!


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> Beautiful tank....just missing discus.....just kidding.....nice job!!!


Well the plan was to make it a discus tank at first but plans changed. This tank will eventually turn into a planted discus tank. The other fish have to go first.


----------

